# Penderecki or Szymanowski



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Since Penderecki's death recently I revisited this kind of music and getting Scymanowski(and few more) as well was inevitable. However one died when the other was 4 years old. Is it possible to like one and not the other?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

For sure. Their music is very different. Szymanowski died in 1937 when Penderecki was 3 years old.


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

Not in my case. I like them both. I would add one more - Witold Lutosławski, and make two of them three. 
PS: And maybe add also Mieczysław Karłowicz...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

DaddyGeorge said:


> Not in my case. I like them both. I would add one more - Witold Lutosławski, and make two of them three.
> PS: And maybe add also Mieczysław Karłowicz...


Panufnik was no slouch, either.

As for Pendericki, he was nice enough to change styles mid-career, so if you don't like his first phase, there's always the other.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bacewicz and Gorecki were another two good Polish composers of the 20th century.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Szymanowski was very different from Penderecki. Like Scriabin, Szymanowski was a late Romantic highly influenced by Chopin for the first years of his career, and then developed a unique and less-tonal style in the later half. I don't see much similiarity between him and Penderecki other than the fact that I like the music of both!


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Szymanowski, Bacewicz, Lutosławski, Penderecki, Górecki. These are the big name composing Poles of the 20th century, in my book. All totally unique. No need to pick preference between them, I enjoy them all at different times. 

Interestingly, Szymanowski and Penderecki died on the same day, 83 years apart: March 29.


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

The only grievance with Penderecki I have his somewhat political titles/dedications. Like Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima and Resurrection Piano Concerto(for 9/11). I like the music without any statements - probably 30 years of Soviet Union has made me allergic to this.


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Also it must have been something unique boiling in Poland in 20th century. They have the finest avant-garde jazz as well.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> Panufnik was no slouch, either.
> 
> As for Pendericki, he was nice enough to change styles mid-career, so if you don't like his first phase, there's always the other.


Yeah, except Panufnik is British, just like Handel :devil:

To not put him on a level with the likes of Penderecki is an awful oversight......superb composer, possibly the last of the great Symphonists.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

CnC Bartok said:


> Yeah, except Panufnik is British, just like Handel :devil:


That's funny. :tiphat:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

It's interesting to note that on Wikipedia's "List of Polish musicians", only two "classical" composers are listed: Frédéric Chopin (who left Poland when he was 20) and Sebastian Niedziela (born 1975), composer, guitarist!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Polish_musicians_and_musical_groups

How could they have missed Kazimierz Serocki, a fine avant-garde Polish composer and one of my favorites!?


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

If you search "Polish musicians" or "Polish composers" you get better results. Thanks for the Kazimierz Serocki. I just had a quick look in youtube. His "Fantasia elegiaca for organ and orchestra" is something really nice what people can do with organ.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

erki said:


> The only grievance with Penderecki I have his somewhat political titles/dedications. Like Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima and Resurrection Piano Concerto(for 9/11). I like the music without any statements - probably 30 years of Soviet Union has made me allergic to this.


These aren't political titles at all. They are a lament to those that died.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

What would y'all recommend to hear from Szymanowski? Not familiar except his Stabat Mater, which I love.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Recommendations are always difficult, as we all react differently to certain works. I can just say that I think his violin concertos are among his most enjoyable works for me.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I think you could dip almost anywhere into Szymanowski's output and find it enjoyable, although the opera _King Roger_ is possibly best approached after listening to other works first. It's not that _King Roger_ is over-long (it lasts for less than 90 minutes) or 'difficult' but it is quite singular - rather than being an 'action' opera it's more a triptych of inter-related scenes each characterised by a different musical flavour. Overall the work is quite introverted and mystical but I find it strangely moving.


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

Agreed. King Roger is a wonderful opera. Have enjoyed the Simon Rattle recording for many years but saw it live in Melbourne in 2016-2017. A fabulous night at the opera.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> What would y'all recommend to hear from Szymanowski? Not familiar except his Stabat Mater, which I love.


Try Symphony No.3, the "Song of the Night". Litany to the Virgin Mary is extremely beautiful, but very short. And as Art Rock said, his violin concertos are great.


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

DaddyGeorge said:


> PS: And maybe add also Mieczysław Karłowicz...


He died too young. If he had 30 more years he'd probably become bigger name than all Polish composers other than Chopin.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

^^^ Undoubtedly so......


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2020)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> What would y'all recommend to hear from Szymanowski? Not familiar except his Stabat Mater, which I love.


I really like his three piano sonatas.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

flamencosketches said:


> Szymanowski, Bacewicz, Lutosławski, Penderecki, Górecki. These are the big name composing Poles of the 20th century, in my book. All totally unique. No need to pick preference between them, I enjoy them all at different times.
> 
> Interestingly, Szymanowski and Penderecki died on the same day, 83 years apart: March 29.


oh, there's a connection somewhat! Because musically I really can't see how the two are put together (I like them both anyway, but I'm especially a big fan of Szymanowski)


----------



## ZeR0 (Apr 7, 2020)

I like both of them for different reasons. In fact, I recently got a recording of Penderecki's St. Luke Passion and have been playing it quite consistently, once every day or so. It remains fresh for me nonetheless, on account of the strength of the music. I think I would consider it one of my five or six favorite choral works ever composed.


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Szymanowski, no doubt.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Was a gr8 sucker 4 anything polish but recently after some bad experiences with polish ppl I kinda cooled off that idea...


----------

